# dimey cutting with M1T



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

well, here we go with another journal.  last one didnt get finished lol.

quick bio:  21 years old, senior at iowa state university.  came to school as a freshman weighing 142 lbs.  started lifting after freshman year.  had back surgery and missed fall semester of junior year due to herniated disk.  so missed a year of lifting.  started senior year weighing 174 lbs.  bulked hardcore, used M1T at end of semester, ended semester at 206 lbs.  its now the first day of the spring semester and im probably in the low 190s after starting my first cut.  still have a lot of M1T laying around so im gonna use it to cut.

*MY PLAN! : *20 mg of M1T per day, supplemented with ALA to protect tha liver.  2500 calories a day.  5 meals, 500 cals each.  at least 250 g protein a day.  no sugar, all complex carbs, minimal fats.  4 week cycle, then PCT with nolvadex.  lifting 5 days a week, cardio 5 days a week.

*MY GOALS! : *to have a final weight of 190 lbs, and drop from my current ~13% bf (eyeballing) down to about 8%.  gain some good LBM in the process.  also, be able to bench 245 lbs 8 times.  i can do 225 6 times at the current moment.  however, at the rate i went the first time, i should be able to do 275 6 times when im done, or at least 300 lbs once!

*THE SPLIT! : *
- Sunday - Chest
- Monday - Back, Abs
- Tuesday - Triceps, Hammies
- Wednesday - Biceps, Quads, Calves
- Thursday - Shoulders

Cardio will be performed on all these days.  HIIT running, racquetball, and swimming.

Friday and Saturday will be my off days to be a lazy ass.

here we go!


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

How long do you plan on running the M1T for?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 10, 2005)

GL 

How much did you gain on your last cycle, havent seen your old journal in a while...


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How long do you plan on running the M1T for?



4 weeks, since the 2 week cycle went so well.  my negative sides were quite minimal on 20 mg/day and the positive sides were abundant, so i should be safe.  if i have any adverse effects ill stop right away


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> GL
> 
> How much did you gain on your last cycle, havent seen your old journal in a while...




heh, yeah, got really busy when i finished my cycle cuz i entered finals week.  rocked finals btw, so theres some evidence i wasnt very lethargic!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 10, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> heh, yeah, got really busy when i finished my cycle cuz i entered finals week.  rocked finals btw, so theres some evidence i wasnt very lethargic!



thats cool and all....but I asked how much you gained on the m1t?   
did you stop it early or something?


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> thats cool and all....but I asked how much you gained on the m1t?
> did you stop it early or something?



nah, i only wanted to do a 1.5 week cycle.  10mg/day for 6 days, 20 mg/day for 5 days.  gained 9 lbs.  freakin awesome.  and ended up taking my max bench from 226 to 261


----------



## Du (Jan 10, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> nah, i only wanted to do a 1.5 week cycle. 10mg/day for 6 days, 20 mg/day for 5 days. gained 9 lbs. freakin awesome. and ended up taking my max bench from 226 to 261


How much of that was lost as water weight?


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 10, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> How much of that was lost as water weight?



What i was thinking....


----------



## sara (Jan 10, 2005)

Good Luck


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

Arnie's left nu said:
			
		

> What i was thinking....



about 3 lbs was.  i was a solid 203-204 two weeks after the cycle ended.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Good Luck



thanks!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 10, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> max bench from 226 to 261


That is awesome for ten days. How do measure your pounds in single lb. increments?


----------



## simbh (Jan 10, 2005)

Ya dime , I followed your old journal a lot too . Think you could put a few pictures , I'm curious on how much you gained compared of you last pictures with your little hotty girl


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> That is awesome for ten days. How do measure your pounds in single lb. increments?



i used a one rep max calculator.  started at like 195 for 6 reps then went to 225 for 6 reps i think...


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Ya dime , I followed your old journal a lot too . Think you could put a few pictures , I'm curious on how much you gained compared of you last pictures with your little hotty girl



hey bud, yeah, i need to get some pics, the g/f just got a new digital camera for xmas, so well have to fire it up.  ill get her to bring it over tonite.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 10, 2005)

well, i weighed 191.3 lbs tonite.  took my first 10mg dose of m1t about 2 hours before i lifted.  will take another tomorrow morning.

strength went down from having not lifted the past 4 weeks , went from benching 225 5 times to 205 6 times.  itll come back by next week tho hopefully.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 11, 2005)

day two!  191.9 lbs tonite, worked back and abs.  started with dealifts which i havent done for a year and a half.  AAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!  8x235 three times.  almost fell over after the last set.  what a great feeling!  why did i stop these?  but after the weighted decline situps, my left back muscle cramped up.  gotta stretch that baby good (hehe or get the g/f to massage it hehe).

anyhow, i decided to set some goals for the end of four weeks.  currenly, my max bench (calculated) is 255 and my max deadlift is 291.  i want to increase my max bench to 305 and my max deadlift to 400.  it shouldnt be a problem i hope.  then ill figure my squat goal after i do em thursday.  in the long run, i want to be able to put up 315 lbs by spring break in mid-march.  that's 265 lbs 7 times.  also, i wish to be able to do 20 pullups.  i can do 5 now.

anyhow, im out for the nite, still keepin at 20 mg/day, no need to go any more than that for this cycle.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 12, 2005)

just got back from running, and i was surprised!  it wasnt as bad as i thought it was gonna be.  i tried HIIT for the first time ever today, and while its tough since im a cardio wuss, im excited to do it again.

i made 1.5 miles in 12 minutes doing it, which the army requires for an ROTC scholarship (which im lookin at doing next year, since after this year i still have three years of school left, even though im a senior now).  im also kinda lookin at the marines, talked to a recruiter a couple nights ago, but you gotta run 3 miles in combat boots, do 20 pullups, and 105 curl-ups to get a scholarship.  i dont think thatll be a problem tho with a little bit of work.

after the ISU - KU basketball game tonight its back to the rec to do hammies and triceps.  if any of you watch the ISU - KU bball game (nationally televised, mind you) you may just see me.  i've got floor seats right behind the basket on the KU bench end (that's the student section).  ill be wearing a white ISU hat, in case anybody cares lol.  and look in my gallery for what i look like 

still workin on gettin those pictures tho, maybe tonite...


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

I WANT FEEDBACK NOW DIME !!!!

 j/k bro. But when you have the time , post you shit up , I want to see how youre doing  Oh ya , and feel free to come give me tips in my 1-ad journal bro.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 19, 2005)

so its been forever since i posted.  still on the stuff, but if you check out this thread youll see that im in some big trouble and pain.  been lifting a little, running a little, but now this...  still keepin at 20 mg/day and side effects are pretty much none except for the tiny tiny nards and killer shin splints


----------



## Du (Jan 20, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> and killer shin splints


You cant say I didnt warn you of that. 

Stop running, just ride the bike.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Jan 20, 2005)

heh, im gonna keep icing them and then keep runnin.  got basketball to play 

p.s. im a stubborn person


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

Dime dime dime ... hope you get better , but you should really take a few days off bro.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 20, 2005)

I never had shin splints while on M1T.  But I have the same problem you do now taking Superdrol.  Wish I could offer up more ideas on how to combat it, but the only thing I can think of is to reduce the M1T dosage.  

I got them without even running.  First noticed them taking a light 15 minute stroll around campus, lol.  It doesn't surprise me one bit you got them so bad after running that long.  Hope it gets better.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't sprint or jog period due to shin splints that I can't seem to avoid.   I don't see how people don't get shin splints everytime they jog even with 2 weeks off I would come back and get them again.

Im going to be doing m1t at the end of my cutting cycle but only 5mg.  I don't want a high dosage because ive been on this cycle a long time for using orals and I don't think for cutting you need a large dose anyways.  Thats more for bulking IMO.


----------

